# Going to a church meeting tonight!



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

The meeting is called "Be Prepared". This will be the first meeting I have attended because they are 'advertising' it differently this time. They have had the meetings in the past but they have always been "First Responders" type discussions and training's. Our church is set up as a Red Cross relief site (I believe). So the meetings in the past have centered around nurses and EMT's. 
Anyways so I asked one of the lady's that has been very involved and she said that tonight's meeting is going to be about preparing the church and preparing in our own homes. I told her that I was not interested in the meeting if it was only about preparing the 'church' because if it comes down to it me and my kids are going into lock down at home. If DH wants to go and help he can but me and the (6) kiddos are staying home in the event of a disaster and that my responsibility was to my children first. I don't think she cared for my response. The last place I am going to take my kids is to a group shelter where there is no food (and if the power is out no water.) If they want me to donate a certain amount of food or whatever I am good with that but I will not be going to the church to stay (or help) in the event of a disaster. 
I am hoping there is a good response to the meeting tonight. Hopefully some more people will wake up and prepare. So I am getting excited about the meeting and I thought I would share! My mom said she would go with me. I am trying to talk one of my friends into going too but so far I don't think she is going to go. I will have to come back tonight and let you all know how it went!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I hope it doesn't wind up letting you down. Too often, those church-run events boil down to either, "Trust in God and you won't have to do anything!" or, "Donate half of what you own to make sure that the ones that are not planning ahead don't starve!" Hopefully this one will offer some valid points and tips.

It may help if you have a prepared list of advice for people; this way, if you see that the meeting is not going in a direction that would be helpful to the community, you could politely offer some suggestions of your own. Just a thought.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I hope the meeting is about preparing for hyperinflation and the collapse of society. And not preparing for tornadoes and short-term power failure.

We had a party at our house on the 4th. I talked to one guy about the economy and how I expected that we'll be seeing hyperinflation. He said he and his wife had wondered why it hadn't happened already. I told him that we're in the process of stockpiling a year's supply of food and water. I hope that they decide to do the same. They know a lot more people in the church than we do. I'd like to get the word out to more people but few people are open to it.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm curious to hear how this goes. Good luck, Pam.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Something funny...My brother called me and asked me WHY I did not invite him?! My mom told him about the meeting! So my mom and brother are going with me. I hung out with my friend today when we let the kids go swimming and she has been fighting a headache the last couple of days so she is not coming. Of course she thinks I am paranoid anyways! LOL! I don't think she is that interested. 

The wording in the bulletin this morning reads: "1st Responders are inviting everyone interested to attend this informative meeting. As we read the signs of the times, we are sensing a need to get our hearts and homes in order. God does not want us to be caught off guard-let's discover how we can prepare." 

Haha...and asking for half of everything we own will NOT go over well at my church I can tell you that right now! I would be very surprised if it is a only trust in God meeting. But I will be let down if it is just a fire and brim stone or doom and gloom meeting and not some real tangible advice.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Many of my family members and a couple of friends are working on hosting a group meeting for our church, to give preparation info, tips and be a forum for swaps & barter items. We want to make it a monthly event where folks can come to learn and share. Of course we would also like to inform anyone who is serious about this website.

Looking forward to hearing about your experience and anyone elses!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, least yer church does somethin. Round these parts they got there heads buried in the sand deeper then any ostrich could think of. Sad, they got the opportunity ta touch, talk an help allotta folks but most er after the almighty buck I'm afraid.

Good luck, hope some good comes a ur evenin!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

:congrat:


Turtle said:


> I hope it doesn't wind up letting you down. Too often, those church-run events boil down to either, "Trust in God and you won't have to do anything!" or, "Donate half of what you own to make sure that the ones that are not planning ahead don't starve!" Hopefully this one will offer some valid points and tips.
> 
> It may help if you have a prepared list of advice for people; this way, if you see that the meeting is not going in a direction that would be helpful to the community, you could politely offer some suggestions of your own. Just a thought.


Great idea, Turtle---topics listed and issues that WILL arise in any disaster before any meeting is showing how prepared and knowledgable you are on this issue--good point.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Well, least yer church does somethin. Round these parts they got there heads buried in the sand deeper then any ostrich could think of. Sad, they got the opportunity ta touch, talk an help allotta folks but most er after the almighty buck I'm afraid.
> 
> Good luck, hope some good comes a ur evenin!


Yes, and I felt like God was leading me to approach the members of my church for a Bible study type of preparedness meeting--sadly, I fired my church, so I guess God wasn't speaking to me about that subject.
Not now.
I'm really glad I didn't start the topic; they know I store supplies and food; they know I don't watch tv; they know I'm more interested at this juncture in what's happening now more than Biblical events--not that they're not important, but they need to blend to get the message to all how unprepared we are..see subject Noah. 'Nuff said??:ignore:


----------



## Skeeter (Nov 7, 2009)

JayJay said:


> Yes, and I felt like God was leading me to approach the members of my church for a Bible study type of preparedness meeting--sadly, I fired my church, so I guess God wasn't speaking to me about that subject.
> Not now.
> I'm really glad I didn't start the topic; they know I store supplies and food; they know I don't watch tv; they know I'm more interested at this juncture in what's happening now more than Biblical events--not that they're not important, but they need to blend to get the message to all how unprepared we are..see subject Noah. 'Nuff said??:ignore:


God speaks in many different ways.It depends on your concept of god.I believe "god" will guide me in the ways to prep or whatever it takes to provide for my own.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I am home...I took notes so I could remember stuff. I need to go milk and feed and then I will come back and try to give some summaries broke up into subject matters or speakers.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Part 1...First speaker: Preparedness for the church
They want to have a computer registration database for people who come into the church. Then they can look it up on the computer if someone stops in so they can say whether that person is there or not. 
They want the sanctuary set up in a grid pattern and then you will be assigned a grid area to go..._and I assume stay. So they have you in the database and you can be easily located...you know because our sanctuary is soooo big that you can not see from one side to the next._ 
The Pastor expects that the Red Cross WILL show up with water, cots, and food! That the trucks will just (_magically_) show up if there is a major disaster in our small town verse the bigger towns. 
They want to do a phone list to alert all of the responders that have signed up to tell them they are needed at the church.
They have people who are assigned to food, counseling, games, and entertaining the children. They want people signed up on 2 hour shifts to entertain children.
Supplies on hand...they are starting from scratch...they have none.
Safety group...they will be in charge of security and will search and disarm anyone coming into the church.
Food...one guy (who owns a catering business) will be in charge of cooking and he has taken RC cooking training.
They want a labor pool...so if you show up to help they will have jobs for you to do.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Part 2: Family Preparedness
They would like "everyone set up like in the cold war...fully stocked with bomb shelters. People prepared to that degree." Yes that is a QUOTE! 
"This is not just preparing for the End Times this is preparing for REALITY!" Then they listed off several major disaster...Japan, Nuclear power plants, Katrina, Joplin, ect.
Wants everyone to have everything stocked...everything we talk about on here. Long list...I am to tired to type it.
BOB...thinks everyone should have a BOB and keep it stored in an outbuilding so you can easily grab it and restock it twice a year. 
Talked about mylar bags, oxygen absorbers, water filters,heirloom seeds....then I got up and showed them the seed bank I had and gave a small education on heirloom vs GMO...I sort of interrupted and did it. It was a semi informal meeting. The guy IN CHARGE did not know the difference between heirloom and GMO. (I am guessing he is a computer tech and not an outdoors man...at all! He is the one that wants to do the database.) 

A lot of people threw out comments on water preparedness and some food storage ideas.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Part 3: Financial (Pastor)
Expecting a financial meltdown.
Wants people to get out of debt as soon as they can.
Never take advice from a commission based financial adviser, fee based only.
Diversification if you are older. Aggressive investing if you are younger.
Inflation is at zero.
Contribute to your 401K all you can. 
Invest in job skills and training.
Save and pay yourself first.


The Pastor joked that his emergency plan was to 'raid a church members garden'. Then my neighbor who was at the meeting (jokingly) said his emergency plan was to raid MY garden. I told him he must not have gotten the memo about me stocking up on ammo! LOL! He knows I have my CCW and has let me target practice off of his back porch.
When people were throwing out ideas on what and how to stock up the pastor said "we are not here to babysit" to kind of cut it off and that we were to give any advise to the guy in charge and he could write it out and make copies or we could look it up on the internet ourselves. They said they do have a generator at the church...it is not stored at the church. They are looking into getting a bigger generator. 
I would love to have a bon fire and talk with some of the people that were at the meeting and bounce ideas off of them. 
That is most of what I remember right now.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ain't sure bout the data base thing, but otherwise sounds like their tryin anywho. Hope a few folks take it ta heart.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Pam, the people who attended the meeting are teachable because they are interested enough to be there. This could be a good core group for support and sharing ideas with. If the information is going to be posted on a blog, it would a great place for people to post ideas, suggestions, sales and bargains, to ask questions. If you work it right, you can give ideas without drawing too much attention to yourself and your preps. The church doing this again takes the attention off of you. 

I always think that if anyone has any idea that you are into preparing and stock piling and to what degree, you are putting a big target on yourself. I have a friend, a Mormon, who is the preparedness specialist for her local church (ward is what they call it) and when she is asked to talk about it, people always say they are counting on her to prepare for them. There are people who think like that, sadly.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

weedygarden said:


> Pam, the people who attended the meeting are teachable because they are interested enough to be there. This could be a good core group for support and sharing ideas with. If the information is going to be posted on a blog, it would a great place for people to post ideas, suggestions, sales and bargains, to ask questions. If you work it right, you can give ideas without drawing too much attention to yourself and your preps. The church doing this again takes the attention off of you.
> 
> I always think that if anyone has any idea that you are into preparing and stock piling and to what degree, you are putting a big target on yourself. I have a friend, a Mormon, who is the preparedness specialist for her local church (ward is what they call it) and when she is asked to talk about it, people always say they are counting on her to prepare for them. There are people who think like that, sadly.


I think that my reputation is such that they might rather starve than show up on my door! Sigh....what can I say...I am a bit aggressive and I like to speak my mind.  I think that there were a few there that are way further ahead in the prepping area than me. But looking around the room of 40 people I would bet that I am the one with the most renewable food supply. My neighbor, who was at the meeting, has 90 acres mentioned that he was thinking about getting beef cows. I mentioned to him that I was the ONLY one on our road with any livestock at all!


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> The meeting is called "Be Prepared". This will be the first meeting I have attended because they are 'advertising' it differently this time. They have had the meetings in the past but they have always been "First Responders" type discussions and training's. Our church is set up as a Red Cross relief site (I believe). So the meetings in the past have centered around nurses and EMT's.
> Anyways so I asked one of the lady's that has been very involved and she said that tonight's meeting is going to be about preparing the church and preparing in our own homes. I told her that I was not interested in the meeting if it was only about preparing the 'church' because if it comes down to it me and my kids are going into lock down at home. If DH wants to go and help he can but me and the (6) kiddos are staying home in the event of a disaster and that my responsibility was to my children first. I don't think she cared for my response. The last place I am going to take my kids is to a group shelter where there is no food (and if the power is out no water.) If they want me to donate a certain amount of food or whatever I am good with that but I will not be going to the church to stay (or help) in the event of a disaster.
> I am hoping there is a good response to the meeting tonight. Hopefully some more people will wake up and prepare. So I am getting excited about the meeting and I thought I would share! My mom said she would go with me. I am trying to talk one of my friends into going too but so far I don't think she is going to go. I will have to come back tonight and let you all know how it went!


I love it when the church doesn't bury its head in the sand and pretend everything will just work out.....( yes, I know that WE are the church) Good for your church Pam.......this is great........it's all about attitude, we are not to respond out of fear......but, out of wisdom. I hope you do go , I will be really interested to know how it went........


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi there Pam, thanks so much for the report...I think it sounds really promising! The pastor even talking about getting another generator..wow, Time is short ( I think) so hopefully this will move ahead very quickly.......good job !!:congrat:


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

neldarez said:


> Hi there Pam, thanks so much for the report...I think it sounds really promising! The pastor even talking about getting another generator..wow, Time is short ( I think) so hopefully this will move ahead very quickly.......good job !!:congrat:


*and after reading about Obama's ultimatum of 10 days on the debt plan, time could be a lot shorter!
*


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Sounds like it was generally positive and constructive... good to hear!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Your church should know it's being talked about---such a positive thing and should be proud too.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Pam i think this was a very good idea to go to know that others are being warned and preparing.
I think others here should visit their local churches and bring up the subject.Maybe speak some on prepping.
Who cares if its for armagedden or why they prepare,the more of us who prepare the less danger for us all.
I use to get upset with all the guns going off when we first moved here,the horse jumping in our laps when cleaning hooves.Now they are music to our ears.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Pam i think this was a very good idea to go to know that others are being warned and preparing.
> I think others here should visit their local churches and bring up the subject.Maybe speak some on prepping.
> Who cares if its for armagedden or why they prepare,*the more of us who prepare the less danger for us all.*
> I use to get upset with all the guns going off when we first moved here,the horse jumping in our laps when cleaning hooves.Now they are music to our ears.


Well said!! 
My neighbor who was at the meeting mentioned getting beef cows. He has 90 acres and produces ZERO pounds of food every year! I am going to talk to him and see if he pays for the fencing, he already has a NICE barn, that we will help with the beef cows if he does that so that his wife does not have to do any feeding or watering. She is the SWEETEST lady ever but she does not cook, garden, work with animals, mow the yard...she is a nurse though and has those skills. I would love to even go half on the fence if he would let us have full use of it for meat goats!! Even if we could fence in just 5 acres we could raise enough meat goats to feed most all of the people on our hill! I feel that we could easily process goats on our own but a cow would be quite a task!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> Well said!!
> My neighbor who was at the meeting mentioned getting beef cows. He has 90 acres and produces ZERO pounds of food every year! I am going to talk to him and see if he pays for the fencing, he already has a NICE barn, that we will help with the beef cows if he does that so that his wife does not have to do any feeding or watering. She is the SWEETEST lady ever but she does not cook, garden, work with animals, mow the yard...she is a nurse though and has those skills. I would love to even go half on the fence if he would let us have full use of it for meat goats!! Even if we could fence in just 5 acres we could raise enough meat goats to feed most all of the people on our hill! I feel that we could easily process goats on our own but a cow would be quite a task!


 Good idea.Bartering and sharing crops,meat use to be common amoung neighbors.

If nothing else the price of food alone will push many to want if not all out hunger.This is what got us motivated.When I'd go to store and see a green bell pepper for a buck,I'd get mad at myself and hubby for not getting gtreenhouse up faster.I'd coem out of that store in a bad mood!


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Good idea.Bartering and sharing crops,meat use to be common amoung neighbors.
> 
> If nothing else the price of food alone will push many to want if not all out hunger.This is what got us motivated.When I'd go to store and see a green bell pepper for a buck,I'd get mad at myself and hubby for not getting gtreenhouse up faster.I'd coem out of that store in a bad mood!


Tell me about it! I priced jalepeno and Anaheim peppers this weekend and nearly had a coronary. One was $2.89 each and the other was $3.69 each!

Next pay day, I'm buying more pepper seeds! I have sweet pepper seeds and jalepeno, but not cayenne or anahiem...or banana peppers...mmmm....


----------



## popwiz15 (Feb 21, 2012)

Just wish my church had stuff like this. All we have is " God will provide!" type stuff.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

I would have to agree about the data base. I believe the LDS people teach extensively about preparedness but expect each of their people to do their own. It's part of their stewardship and responsibility to their family.


----------



## lilmama (Nov 13, 2010)

It is good that they are doing something. It is better than nothing. I can understand the grid thing. It helps to know who is there at a glance. However, they will have a hard time running a computer with no electricty. I know you said there may be a generator, but I'm sure the main focus of that will be to keep the food from going bad. The meeting has already helped to create the one main thing. Support of each other and I don't mean stocking up for your neighbor, I mean the trading of skills, knowledge, ect. This kind of coming together is what is going to help us keep going. Think frontier times.


----------



## Jack Aubrey (May 24, 2009)

Well, it's good they are talking about it. Based on my personal experience with "Christians," I think I would rather go it alone.I would not let any of these "dear brothers and sisters in the Lord" know about your preps, or they will descend on your house ...like a biblical plague of locust...if something happens. Good luck. JA


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

The last church I went to went all out paying off over a million in debt. I have a problem honoring church leaders who steer the church into debt to help them teach scripture which includes not going into debt. Paying off that debt was a refreshing change. Of course some very wealthy people go there and own companies with names you might recognize. It's been over 6 months since they paid it off. I suspect the new found money is going to be for a new church or an addition, though nothing has been mentioned firmly.

I hear a fella on a local watchdog radio station. He's very religious, holds a medical doctorate and served the public. He's steady in his message that the end times are upon us and to be prepared for the troubled times coming. For preparedness, he says food/water/clothing, shelter, defense weapons and all. I would have a problem with a religious group that wasn't prepared to defend themselves.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Religeous groups like Branch Davidian?*



tenOC said:


> I would have a problem with a religious group that wasn't prepared to defend themselves.


I understand what you are saying, but I am playing the devil's advocate. Religeous groups have to be somewhat careful or they come off as crazies or militaristic. This is how I think the government will also perceive the prepper who has way too much ammunition or too many guns, as they perceive it. That is one of the reasons I think the idea of putting some of your ammo in a cache is a good idea.


----------

